# How to tell potential employer you have an offer?



## MM9232 (May 10, 2012)

I interviewed for a summer internship today(final interview). I really want this position but the problem is I have heard the company takes their time when it comes to getting back to people, and I have another offer that I need to answer by Monday evening. I was going to mention this to the initial interviewer and contact with the company today but had several interviews after she left(3 people in total interviewed me for the position). I am going to send her a followup email anyways(saying i enjoyed the opportunity to speak with you etc...) but i would like to include the fact that i have a deadline in the email. Does anyone have any advice as to how i should handle this?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 10, 2012)

MM9232 said:


> I interviewed for a summer internship today(final interview). I really want this position but the problem is I have heard the company takes their time when it comes to getting back to people, and I have another offer that I need to answer by Monday evening. I was going to mention this to the initial interviewer and contact with the company today but had several interviews after she left(3 people in total interviewed me for the position). I am going to send her a followup email anyways(saying i enjoyed the opportunity to speak with you etc...) but i would like to include the fact that i have a deadline in the email. Does anyone have any advice as to how i should handle this?


First, I would ask for an extension on the offer in hand. Never hurts to ask, and the worst they can say is no. I've done this several times before, and never had them get angry over it.

Second, in your follow up email to the other person, just be honest. Tell them that you have an offer in hand but would prefer to work for them. Try to ask in a tactful way what your chances are of getting an offer from them. They may be able to tell you that you are 1 of 2 or 3 finalists, or they may tell you to go ahead and take the other offer. I've found that in the hiring process, you don't have to be nearly as skittish as people sometimes are.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 13, 2012)

Is there any reason you wouldn't want to possibly burn a bridge with the first company, i.e. may apply for a position there in the future or working with them in some capacity? I've actually declined a position after initially accepting it. The initial position would have meant picking up and moving to Pittsburgh but in the meantime I got another offer that allowed me to stay in Cincinnati. I made a nice phonecall to the lady who had made the offer thanking her for the opportunity but telling her I was going to have to withdraw my acceptance. In my case I had a very easy excuse so she was very nice about it. If you really like the other company that much better then, whether they like it or not, you need to remember that this is your life which takes precedence over their good/bad feelings. Besides, with today's job market I'm sure they've got plenty of other applicants waiting in line to take that spot if you bail.


----------



## Peele1 (May 13, 2012)

I agree with Jeb above. Tell both that you just had an interview... Try to delay the decision, ask the other one what their timeline is... are these paid positions?

Look at the differences in the jobs, pay, location, work duties and coworkers and boss(es). Which one do you want? Remember, a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Accept the position that offered you a job - you can always quit or turn them down.

Or, if it's just an internship, which one will give you the best resume entry or reference for the future?


----------

